# used substrate tahitian moon...



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

yes i know this is strange, but is anyone interested in about 40-50 pounds of used tahitian moon,im switching a tank over to salt, i paid so much for this stuff and i dont really want to throw it away. id rather someone use it. ill dry it and bag it. i live in the atlanta area. so if anyone might want some, please pm me.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I would post it on www.cichlidforum.com www.cichlidforums.com

to see, it's kinda pricey here runs $12/20lbs so yea expensive lol, if can't get rid of it, i would suggest drying it out and throw it in 5g buckets, hang onto it, for future tank or something.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

sent cha a PM


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

actually mp thats cheap price, here i could only find it at a petsmart and they rapped me for about 19.95 for 20lbs, i post on cichlid forum alot too, i havnet been there in months though, not since i started day dreaming about saltwater. 


peach, i sent you one back. let me know ok?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

sent cha one back..


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Still available?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

LD, check your PM's!


----------

